# Ag tractor gallery



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Post pictures of your Ag tractors here. Lets see those tractors, any make and any size.


----------



## Perry. (Jan 19, 2014)

Belongs to a friend of mine.. AGCO DT 240


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

very niceThumbs Up


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Wow , the Kubota dealer must love you . What make of tires in the first picture ?


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

They do, those are Nokian snow tires


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks , trying to find a dealer in southern Ontario for nokian loader tires 20.5 x 25


----------



## RTEnt (Apr 14, 2007)

Heres the one I just picked up this fall


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Do you buy them with the Nokians Paul? 

Nice looking tractors, as usual. 

Past time for me to buy another and buy one of those red things sitting at Ebling.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;1748681 said:


> Do you buy them with the Nokians Paul?
> 
> Nice looking tractors, as usual.
> 
> Past time for me to buy another and buy one of those red things sitting at Ebling.


We do now, since its like a $1,600 upgrade. 
Still waiting for you to bite. After seeing you on the news last week, complaining there is no more room to push snow, I was sure you would buy it.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You saw through my disguise?

Dang


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

Deere 9530 wesport



No one said it had to be snow equipment


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

RTEnt;1748623 said:


> Heres the one I just picked up this fall
> 
> View attachment 133433


Nice Thumbs Up


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Diesel Dan;1748727 said:


> Deere 9530 wesport
> 
> 
> 
> No one said it had to be snow equipment


Wow thats a monster, I bet it could push a wack of snow.


----------



## mo11in5 (Apr 2, 2013)

m100 with an 8ft blow and 10 ft scoop. normal i have the scoop on our older m110 with the same blower but it was in for service at the time.


----------



## luckylawnboy (Sep 27, 2000)

What is the brand of tires on the kubota


----------



## luckylawnboy (Sep 27, 2000)

do the help


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

luckylawnboy;1748844 said:


> do the help


Yes we have noticed a considerable difference in traction.


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

Here is my little guy.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Here is my 1993 7740 with a 1993 11' Coats front and a 1993 10' Rhino rear blade


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

Neige;1748733 said:


> Wow thats a monster, I bet it could push a wack of snow.


 Right? It's a awesome machine to operate, need to put a 30ft pusher on there or something


----------



## B-2 Lawncare (Feb 11, 2012)

Here is one of us moving a pile after a big storm, and the after.


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

What model Normand blower is on those JDs and how do they do?


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

2 of them have the 82" inverted, and the other has a 74". They handle either size great. I prefer the 82" because it's a little wider. You will need the front weight kit with the 82".


----------



## luckey (Mar 4, 2013)

Here's a picture of my outfit, GX135, Normand 92-280 w/ hydraulic back blade, this blower has steel cutting edge, Thanks Steve. Also have second blower w/ tivar cutting edge, scrapped clean w/ the "wetter" snow, switched to this one w/ metal edge after a couple little snows, <1" so didn't clear, and the cold packed it down hard, Metal edge seemed to pull up this hard pack better.

Yes, I have the front tires backwards purposefully, it seems to ride a bit better down the road.


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

Just picked up this unit on Friday. Nicest piece of equipment I have had the chance to operate.


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

Some pics of my 6115D which has been with us for the last 3 years. Its nothing fancy, but a great workhorse. Our skid had a flat while loading trucks this week and it fit right in and loaded trucks all day from one of our piles. The truck drivers said it was faster than the backhoes a lot of the guys around use since we've got the larger snow bucket.


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

We have a 6115D on the farm but we never use it for snow. Dad uses it to stack his piles in front of the shop.


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

Diesel Dan;1752399 said:


> We have a 6115D on the farm but we never use it for snow. Dad uses it to stack his piles in front of the shop.


Yeah, they are not a bad tractor for the money. Its been the primary machine in my operation for the last 3 years, and if they offered a transmission option other than the 9X9, I'd consider adding another one. It fits right in between the 5000 and 6000 series premium tractors. It gets the job done for sure, its just lacking in the creature comforts that the premium models have.


----------



## ff1221 (Feb 17, 2008)

Did you buy that from Huron Tractor?


----------



## edgeair (Sep 26, 2010)

ff1221;1752874 said:


> Did you buy that from Huron Tractor?


Yes I did.


----------



## Diesel Dan (Sep 8, 2012)

edgeair;1752418 said:


> Yeah, they are not a bad tractor for the money. Its been the primary machine in my operation for the last 3 years, and if they offered a transmission option other than the 9X9, I'd consider adding another one. It fits right in between the 5000 and 6000 series premium tractors. It gets the job done for sure, its just lacking in the creature comforts that the premium models have.


We pretty much only use it for pulling the 3 section brushhog, and loading fertilizer into the spreader truck because it will dump higher than the Cat 416 backhoe. The only actual field work it has done is pulling a small side-dress rig in a hundred or so acres of corn. It was a tax deduction / multiple piece trade in deal. I HATE the stupid transmission, but I love A/C and FM radio when mowing roadsides in 90*+ temps. Used to use an open station Deere 4020 1966 model I think.


----------



## 4wydnr (Feb 3, 2008)

Here's our main tractors from the farm.







7230R


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

A good friend of mine sent me this picture.
Now thats a fleet of tractors.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Neige;1843767 said:


> A good friend of mine sent me this picture.
> Now thats a fleet of tractors.


Holy hell!!!


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Neige;1843767 said:


> A good friend of mine sent me this picture.
> Now thats a fleet of tractors.


Impressive!


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

It certainly is impressive. He has over 8000 resi drives.


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Image what's the top speed on those little Jd tractors. I've run the Kubota version for a friend but never really got to road it or pay attention to the speed. Looks great guys!


----------

